# Dropped my cell bill down to $34.01!



## debbie in seattle (Feb 9, 2018)

My cell bill was getting crazy ~$75 to $80a month.   $25 was for the buy a new cell phone plan.   Went in on Friday (only $120 left on the payment plan) and paid it all off and asked the gal what plan they had to now keep me as a customer ( fully intended on walking if they had nothing to offer me).   Got offered a pay as you go or pre pay plan for $30 a month.   I get unlimited talk and text and 1gb of data per month (I averaged .01gb a month of data)   So proud of myself.   Hubby didn’t believe me, had to show him.  
P.S.   what prompted this was hubby bought me a new cell phone for Christmas).


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 9, 2018)

Excellent!:woohoo:


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 9, 2018)

Sounds good!  :clap:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2018)

k:


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2018)

Sounds like a great deal, Deb.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 9, 2018)

*I have my TracPhone and it does me fine. I rarely use it except to text or call my husband when he is at work. I wanted to get rid of it, but he said no...because of emergency and all.  That, of course, is if I remember to bring it.  And charge it.  LOL*


----------



## Kadee (Feb 9, 2018)

I’m pretty lucky I’m on a $30 a month phone plan for my mobile ..I can call and talk as long as I want,  make calls to wherever I want to in Australia and it only costs me the $30 ..


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have my TracPhone and it does me fine. I rarely use it except to text or call my husband when he is at work. I wanted to get rid of it, but he said no...because of emergency and all.  That, of course, is if I remember to bring it.  And charge it.  LOL*



Same here...I just keep a Tracfone active for use when we are away from the house, in case we need to call one of the kids, or have a problem on the road.  I have no need for texting, tweeting, or playing with some "Ap".  It only costs $7 a month...which is about $6 more than it's worth, IMO.  We have enough carry over minutes built up to talk for 35 hours.


----------



## Mike (Feb 10, 2018)

That is a great result Debbie, good for you.

Mike.


----------



## HipGnosis (Feb 19, 2018)

I recently dropped my cell bills....

I switched to RedPocket for $10 / mo for 500 mins talk, 500 texts, and 500Mb of data.
I can add extra mins, texts or data at any time.
RedPocket 'carries' all 4 major carriers.

I also ported my home phone # to my old cell phone.  It's on PagePlus pay-as-you-go, which is $10 for 4 months (with very low use).
PagePlus was recently sold to a conglomerate cell-service re-seller.   Their customer service probably won't be great, but since it's not my only phone it's not the top priority.

I have WiFi at home, and that reduces my data use - cell data is turned off on the 'home #' phone.

HipG


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2018)

Good for you.  I had Boost service and liked it a lot.  It was 32.50 a month if you pay by debit card each month.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't have a plan or a smart phone. My arrangement is to post pay for calls and unless the bill is over $10 it is carried over to the next month. On the third month the amount owing is deducted from my account. Most of the time I pay quarterly. This does not include any internet or the home phone which is with a separate provider.

This is a summary of my account last year covering about 9 months.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2018)

We got out of trac phone, as we were not using the minutes and paying for them. We now have Consumer Cellular, two phones, for just under $35 a month. We are dropping our land line phones and going just cell.


----------



## 911 (Feb 21, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> My cell bill was getting crazy ~$75 to $80a month.   $25 was for the buy a new cell phone plan.   Went in on Friday (only $120 left on the payment plan) and paid it all off and asked the gal what plan they had to now keep me as a customer ( fully intended on walking if they had nothing to offer me).   Got offered a pay as you go or pre pay plan for $30 a month.   I get unlimited talk and text and 1gb of data per month (I averaged .01gb a month of data)   So proud of myself.   Hubby didn’t believe me, had to show him.
> P.S.   what prompted this was hubby bought me a new cell phone for Christmas).



Just curious, but who is your provider?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 21, 2018)

911 said:


> just curious, but who is your provider?




at&t


----------



## terry123 (Feb 21, 2018)

I dropped my landline with ATT and moved the number to consumer cellular with unlimited minutes and some data which doesn't matter as I don't text. Cost is 28.00 a month.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2018)

Debbie, thank you so much for posting this. I've been using AT&T for years, and am paying about $60 a month!  I use the cell phone very little, just a few text messages a day at the most, and practically no phone calls.  I'm sure I'm overpaying, and will call them to see about switching to your kind of plan.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 24, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Debbie, thank you so much for posting this. I've been using AT&T for years, and am paying about $60 a month!  I use the cell phone very little, just a few text messages a day at the most, and practically no phone calls.  I'm sure I'm overpaying, and will call them to see about switching to your kind of plan.



Sunny-    You’re welcome!    So far so good.    I will say we just returned from a 2week trip to Maui and I had to keep reminding myself to cool it with the no Wi-Fi when using my phone.   No biggie, just need to change my habits.   I did get a text telling me I only had so much mgb left on this month’s plan.    Well worth it when I consider the money I am saving.


----------

